# Rhino or Razorback?



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

what do you use and why? I honestly cannot decide which i prefer.

*Rhino*
pros
cheap, transports 10, repair
cons
minimal firepower

*Razorback*
pros
cheap if only using heavy bolters, decent firepower/ap
cons
only transports 6, expensive with any other weapons, cannot move full and shoot

what do you prefer and how do you configure it?


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

if i use a razorback it will be equipped with h bolters and lascannons in larger games.

the rhino is good for transporting squads to the objectives and then can be used as moving cover.

if you want to get a squad onto an objective you may as well get a drop pod.

the razorback is good for smaller squads(eg: captain and command squad) but it really depends on your style of play and your opponent.


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

you've got a good point with the drop pod..

but again, the razorback can only move 6" if it wants to shoot. you could just as easily walk the troops and put the points towards a predator


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I own a handful of Razorbacks, but I honestly can't recall a single time I've used one in the last five years. 

As a transport vehicle, the Rhino is far and away superior. It exists for the sole purpose of advancing your Space Marines without worrying about small arms fire. The Razorback can't carry a full squad, which makes it worthless as a transport, in my opinion-- a Combat Squad isn't a serious threat, but ten Space Marines are a problem you have to devote heavier resources to counter. 

Sure, the Razorback comes with a good weapon, and it's functional as a heavy weapons platform. If a squad you bring has no need for a transport vehicle, such as a Devastator Squad, then a Razorback has a place in the army as a suppliment to their firepower. However, its points aren't meaningfully less than a Predator in the grand scheme of things, and a Predator is exponentially better. Unless points are really tight, you're better off just bringing a Predator in lieu of the Razorback. 

Once you've unloaded a Rhino, it actually can be a pest for your opponent-- since it really is disposable at that point, you can put it in hazardous situations you wouldn't dare put a Razorback in, since you'd want the Razorback to keep firing. The Rhino can be used to block line of sight from enemy heavy weapons teams, pepper units with its storm bolter, block fall back routes from close combat for the enemy (so if you can break them somehow, they'll be trapped and destroyed), and funnel enemy units into chokepoints by blocking off clear avenues of assault.


----------



## Buckhead (Apr 19, 2009)

I think they both are good.
For blood angels i would rhino's are better since they can move 18"in but I put combat sqauds in razorback's to camp onto of objectives.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

I like a Razorback, 3 at most. I think they serve a purpose for the Command squad as well as Devastator squads. Devastator squads because you can leave your heavy weapon guys behind in their own combat squad and take most of the rest of the marines and drop them closer to the enemy to get more shots, or to engage weaker troops in hand-to-hand combat. For the Command squad, I like it because it gives you the added ability to bust a tank effectively at long range. If we are talking infinite points, then it is a serviceable tank in the right situations. If we are talking limited points, then the Rhino is superior.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

i put my tactical squads in rhinos and put my master in a razerback, i like having the extra anti tank from the lascannon on the razerback, its really nice for surporting my troops and for killing wraithlords (evil laugh)


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

The reason you bring either is to transport people not to kill people.The rhino in that case is obvously better. Having a heavy bolter sounds great but at the price of 4 marines. Its not really a fair trade off.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Razorbacks come in handy for giving you a cheap lascannon mounted troop carrier, or a foot slog squad with moving fire support and transport when they get smaller.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Buckhead said:


> I think they both are good.
> For blood angels i would rhino's are better since they can move 18"in but I put combat sqauds in razorback's to camp onto of objectives.


You can get a squad on an objective just as easily with a Rhino, and put more models on it at the same time. It's not hard to shake five Space Marines off of an objective-- but getting a full-strength squad off of one is a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Rhino is a much better choice of the two. a Razorback is a cross between a pread and a rhino. Things that have multi functions usually fail IMHO. if your looking to transport units take a rhino, it can move fast and you dont need to worry about wasting its weapon, and its just as durable as a razorback, + it can hold 10 not 6. Also if you want a turret tank take a pread with no sponsons and a twin-linked LC. The problem with a razorback is its risky. By this I mean (From what I have seen) people try and carry important things in it (HQ squads etc.) then try and just use it as a turret after the HQ is out and doing its job. Well now your HQ is in a fire magnet because not only are people trying to drop the Lascannon firing tank but they know you have a nice tasty HQ squad sitting in it to make it a 2 for 1 deal. They way I see it is the same as equipping a termi squad all the same, not half for CC and half ranged. All this means is your only getting 50% of the squads value at any given time oppose to dedicating it to one purpose and excelling greatly at it.

Thats my opinion on the Razorback VS Rhino thing. I will always say Rhino hands down.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Veldrik (Apr 20, 2009)

Sometimes a Razorback can be fun - if you use Cato and like going first (or have a tendancy to be stuck with first round), and don't use infiltrate, you can give one squad scout instead, give them a razorback.
deploy half of the squad into the razorback, and send it 12" up during the scout turn. Then in your first turn send it up 6" and let loose with a heavy flamer upgrade 
Also works well if you have a LRC with some termies, and a second unit of assualt termies on foot with Shrike in their squad (and deploy the second as infiltrators) 
hopefully you roll high enough to move the first squad during fleet to run up to someones zone.

It may not be the ebst way to invest the 75 points into the razorback, but aslong as you get your people out alive, you had some fun with the razorback (and termies if you used them too) before the opp starts taking pot shots at it. Even if it doesn't kill anything, I still think its fun


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I've always preferred Razorbacks to Rhinos unless I'm playing Blood Angels. The most current Space Marine Codex made Razorbacks a really tempting choice. They barely cost any more than a Rhino and are considerably shootier. They can't carry as much as a Rhino can, but that's why the Tactical Squads take Rhinos so they can reach objectives and units of Sternguard, Devastators and even Command Squads grab Razorbacks. A Razorback with no upgrades costs just under half what a Predator with an autocannon and heavy bolter sponsons costs. Most people would prefer the Predator, but I just love me my Razors.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't really like these "this or that" type questions. It suggests that either option is definitely better, which is not the case. That said, there have been some good points made here.

Personally, I am trying to get away from rhinos with my marines. They mess up your kill points very badly. It's very frustrating in tournament play to have these stupid little tanks in annihilation games, when you know there's no way they are going to earn you a KP and a very high chance they will give one away. Infantry marines do need a transport of some kind though so it isn't easy to lose them.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Someguy said:


> Personally, I am trying to get away from rhinos with my marines. They mess up your kill points very badly. It's very frustrating in tournament play to have these stupid little tanks in annihilation games, when you know there's no way they are going to earn you a KP and a very high chance they will give one away. Infantry marines do need a transport of some kind though so it isn't easy to lose them.


I definitely know what you mean, (I never take a troop choice with out a rhino)
but the way I see it is if the rhino allows my troops to get into combat / position them to become devastating and take 1-2 KP then losing one for the rhino is worth it. Without the mobility foot slogging troops are just a write off.

Chaosftw


----------



## dopey82 (Jul 8, 2008)

I use two of them form time to time. one twin lascannon and my favorite the twin assault cannon, it can destroy light armor and infintry. I use them as mobile fires support to help my assault squads and vanguard squad.


----------

